# Awfully lsimilar to the OP and a heck of a lot cheaper



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Awfully similar to the OP and a heck of a lot cheaper*

If these work I fear I spent a boat load on the OP and could of purchased 4 templates for 1/2 of what I paid. 

I will give them a try and post.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/fast_joint_system.html


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

That does look interesting, Gonna save the URL until you assess the tool. Thanks,


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't have any of the 3 but here is another thats been around awhile.

http://www.woodline.com/p-1825-route-r-joint-precision-dovetail-joinery-system.aspx

You'll also notice they have copied the spacer fences also. But they seem a little high in price.


----------



## AlanZ (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks like MLCS is OEM'ing from Peachtree

Fast Joint Precision Joinery System


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

That's a very nice system but expensive

Nicolas


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I have seen them, but don't have any. Is one better as far as set-up, and ,or use. It looks like you could do quite a bit of joint work with those.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The made in China copies of the EZ Link system are a simple case of theft. Patents are very expensive to get, and people find ways to get around them anyways. Sure, you can save a couple bucks. Just don't complain when someone steals _your_ product ideas.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

In addition to what Mike has said, I must point out that if not for OakPark, this forum would not exist, I therefore believe in loyalty and am prepared to pay more in return for all the enjoyment I get from being a member of routerforums.com

I'm a long standing member of an electronics technicians institute and pay $A80.00 a year for the privilege of meeting once a month, here on the forum I can meet you all as often as I wish at NO COST.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

You are absolutely right Harry

Nicolas


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Harry I also agree, support the folks that make this all possible, and for the Chinese or whoever stealing ones product is just plane wrong. If I ever get in a position to get one of those it will be through Oak Park.


----------

